# Looking for a Common Marmoset Monkey



## JoeyPriestman (Jul 6, 2019)

If anyone knows breeders or a tame, trained one for sale please let me know.


----------



## Esiuol (May 19, 2014)

Good breeders aren't going to sell to you if you don't have an indoor enclosure, with an outdoor run attached and plan to keep a troop.

Monkey's aren't cheap to keep or buy - as keepers we should do our absolute best to provide the very best care for them in captivity.

Monkeys don't do well alone - they need other monkey companionship and socialisation throughout their lives. We can't provide that for them, we can't play, communicate, chase them, groom them, show similar body language as monkey companionship does. Keeping such a social species alone, is extremely harmful and causes long-term suffering.

Monkeys are wild animals - they act and behave as such, sexual maturity can bring it's own issues with them suddenly becoming 'aggressive' they're just being a monkey.

Monkey's aren't house pets - they should never be house pets. They can be quite messy and smelly. 
They need a lot of room to run, jump, explore, climb, they need a lot of enrichment and they need outdoor access in a suitable outdoor enclosure.

Also be aware you will need an exotic vet with experience treating monkeys - they aren't cheap and aren't easy to find!


----------



## JoeyPriestman (Jul 6, 2019)

Esiuol said:


> Good breeders aren't going to sell to you if you don't have an indoor enclosure, with an outdoor run attached and plan to keep a troop.
> 
> Monkey's aren't cheap to keep or buy - as keepers we should do our absolute best to provide the very best care for them in captivity.
> 
> ...


I’m not rushing into anything, I wanna be guided into the right group who I can listen to and take all their advice in. If it takes another year I’ll wait, I’ve been studying YouTube videos of other keepers and how they interact with their monkeys and everything spoken about in the videos. There’s a lot of people for having a monkey and a lot against it on forums so personally I’m not taking notice of the argumentative points given. I’m not going to their home in the wild and taking a baby, if I don’t have some then someone else will and aslong as I’ve proved to a keeper/breeder that I’m ready to give them the best life they can have then how Is that cruel? People who remove them from the wild are the ones who should be singled out, a breeder makes sure that they grow healthy out of that environment. They didn’t take them, they just want to make sure they can live their best life in the environment they’ve been brought in.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Whereabouts are you ?


----------



## Esiuol (May 19, 2014)

JoeyPriestman said:


> I’m not rushing into anything, I wanna be guided into the right group who I can listen to and take all their advice in. If it takes another year I’ll wait, I’ve been studying YouTube videos of other keepers and how they interact with their monkeys and everything spoken about in the videos. There’s a lot of people for having a monkey and a lot against it on forums so personally I’m not taking notice of the argumentative points given. I’m not going to their home in the wild and taking a baby, if I don’t have some then someone else will and aslong as I’ve proved to a keeper/breeder that I’m ready to give them the best life they can have then how Is that cruel? People who remove them from the wild are the ones who should be singled out, a breeder makes sure that they grow healthy out of that environment. They didn’t take them, they just want to make sure they can live their best life in the environment they’ve been brought in.



I'm not against keeping them - there are some amazing keepers around, that I'm in awe of. 
I am against poor keeping practices. Monkeys don't belong in parrot cages or as house pets - they need a suitable, secure indoor and outdoor enclosure.


Youtube isn't the best for advice - remember creators on there make their money through ad revenue. So they post things that will get clicks - not what's accurate.

You'll also find a lot of US keepers - US and UK keeping is very different. UK goes for more of a zoo-style keeping, to allow them to express natural behaviours and behave as they would in the wild which is important for their welfare, physical and mental health.

It is cruel to keep a monkey alone and expect them to be a house pet like a cat or dog. 

Monkey's aren't domesticated, they have all the instincts of their wild counterparts, even if born in captivity - they still need space and company.

You'll find good and bad breeders - Monkeys need to be raised in their family troop until a maturity so they learn vital social skills, a good breeder isn't going to sell you a single marmoset unless you already have company and know how to do introductions safely. They'll want to see proof of the enclosure you have and likely question you about your knowledge - they want the best home for their babies.

Bad breeders - only care about the cash. 
They steal babies from their mums, hand raise them and sell them as babies to whoever has the cash, that's a cruel practice - the troop will grieve for the loss of the baby and the baby loses out the chance to learn vital and healthy social skills to grow into a healthy well balanced monkey. The monkey will likely be kept alone, kept in a bird cage and once maturity hits and the owners understands they have a strong, smelly, noisy animal, capable of hurting them, they try to get rid of it. Or the monkey dies prematurely due to poor care, or even due to self harming because the mental distress being kept in isolation causes - monkeys will physically mutilate themselves from hair pulling to actually causing serious wounds to themselves. These cruel practices don't need funding and supporting - if people didn't buy from such poor people, they wouldn't keep breeding.

Hand raised and socially isolated monkeys often end up with behavioural problems, such as aggression. Compared to their counterparts raised by and with other monkeys.

Those good breeders and keepers then often pick up the pieces trying to get the monkey healthy and rehabilitated in to a troop but sometimes they never quite settle because they've missed out on vital socialisation with their parents.

All I'm saying is - owning monkey's isn't a disney adventure. They won't be happy with just your company. Do it right for the monkey's sake.

Take your time - save up, build a good enclosure with both heated indoor and outdoor access with plenty of large solid sturdy branches, ropes, shelter - large enough for a at least a trio. 
Read up about physical and mental enrichment, dietary needs and speak to other good keepers. They aren't going to accept you if you wish to have a human baby substitute but if you go about keeping in the right way, they are very helpful and you'll end up with good, well bred, well rounded monkeys. Rather than paying extortionate prices for a poorly bred young monkey that barely stands a chance at having a normal life.

Join - Exotic Mammals And Birds UK group on FB, one of the admins there keeps monkey's in beautiful indoor and outdoor enclosures and he used to keep marmosets. He keeps other species and Lemurs now.


----------



## JoeyPriestman (Jul 6, 2019)

colinm said:


> Whereabouts are you ?[/QUOTE
> 
> Ramsey, Cambridgeshire.


----------



## JoeyPriestman (Jul 6, 2019)

colinm said:


> Whereabouts are you ?


Ramsey, Cambridgeshire.


----------



## Marmoset monkeys 🥰 (Aug 23, 2021)

JoeyPriestman said:


> If anyone knows breeders or a tame, trained one for sale please let me know.


Hi, I am wondering did you ever find a good breeder as me and my family are finding it quite hard to find a pair of Marmoset monkeys


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

New animal welfare legislation is due imminently which, among other changes, will ban the private ownership of primates. At last.


----------

